
R.I.P. MP3 - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/05/19/r-i-p-mp3/
======
robteix
MP3 is now free of patent issues. It is exactly the inverse of dying. The
whole story line about MP3 dying is a PR push by Fraunhofer now that they will
not longer make money by licencing their patents.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
True

